

Airtame – Chromecast killer? - adrianbordinc
http://airtame.com

======
ChuckMcM
It would be difficult to kill a shipping $35 device with a not-yet-shipping
$120 device. I get that 'Airtame' is, in theory, more flexible, but is it 4x
more flexible? even 2x? I'd consider something like it for $50 in order to be
able to stream what ever I want to the monitor but that is coming with Wifi-
HDMI so I may get that for 'free' in future monitors/TVs. All in all, a
challenging place to start from.

